# This is enough to make one "BARF"



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I only read the last article and it's really disgusting !


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

I recommend "Dog Food Logic" by Linda Case.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Dechi said:


> I only read the last article and it's really disgusting !


Dechi, the first article is _really_ interesting and informative how the so called regulated industry is not really regulated at all. The second one is kind of fun... gives some history of commercial food with some old-time pictures. 

Scooterscout, (love your screen name) Thanks for that link. I went to investigate and it looks like her book is mostly about choosing better commercial food. Is that correct? I've been feeding a raw, meaty bone diet for a little while. So I'm not sure if that's what I'd want or not. But it might be for those who aren't into feeding raw or home made. It does take some extra time and work and most of all some study. I appreciate your posting that though. She looks like a good source.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes it definitely is, yuk!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Pretty much thought I knew all about what ingredients are in dog food but was surprised to read how they are not 'really' regulated in the way that I had believed and all the 'hidden loopholes' are just disgusting! 
I really 'read labels' and I've even researched certain ingredients with big scientific names that I couldn't identify.........
so discouraging to feel like no matter what I do, or how careful I try to be, it doesn't seem to be enough!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I don't think it is quite so bad in the UK, although I am sure there are some pretty disgusting practices here as well. People are a lot warier since the BSE scandal, but dodgy stuff still goes on - witness the "beef" in human ready meals that on analysis proved to be horse, pork and other proteins. 

My dogs had chicken and beef with mixed vegetables for breakfast, and will probably have sardines with dried toast for supper - supper last night was chicken wings. I like to know what I am feeding...


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

This is also really quite disturbing to me. I always thought that some commercial foods were okay...at least better than others. And maybe there are some. But I don't think I'll ever trust any of them again, not only on account of this one article, but so much more, including but not limited to the above links. Oy!:afraid:



> 13TH DEC 2015 | 11 NOTES
> *A HUSH-HUSH TOPIC: MISLABELED, UNDECLARED, UNIDENTIFIED OR MISSING INGREDIENTS FROM PET FOODS*
> 
> image
> ...


There are a lot of interesting articles on Dr. Jean Dodd's link there.


----------

